# Something better than pocket scope



## Mokey1 (Mar 14, 2010)

There is always alot of talk about when to pick ones harvest.  Many newer people need to be told about looking at the trics.  Most everyone always cheers in to purchase an inexpensive pocket microscope via some place like Radio Shack.  On my friends last grow she did just that.  We personally, had a heck of a time using this item.  Then one of our own (legalize freedom)mentioned a mini jeweler loupe led light 45x magnifier microscope that they found on Ebay.  So I looked it up and found one for $1 plus 3.15 shipping.  It arrived in about a week, week and a half.  Today I went over to my friends and we gave it a try.  It is small and doesn't appear as it will do much but let me tell you it did the trick much better than the other item.  I personally, think this item is hands above the pocket scope.  All I can say is try it, you'll love it.  Just a  further note if indeed your looking one up, it is silver and sort of folds in half.  Hope this helps my fellow growers.  And a special thanks goes out to Legalize Freedom for turning me onto it.


----------



## D3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Pocket scope works great if you cut part of the leaf off, than take a look. It's eaiser to keep it steady.


----------

